# AW TJ R5 Bugs, just a quick hit/observations



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, the TM pointed out that these were supposed to be under the tree for me to open Xmas morning, so they're all going back in the boxes till then except the Novas, since the kids happened to see them. (gotta love the new boxes without the stupid twist ties! :thumbsup: ) but while they're all asleep, I shot a few pics of the Bug side by side with an old Tuffy bug. the detail is a ton better on the AW, and the proportions look better for the most part, but it looks kinda like the doors have been shortened front to back to get the wheelbase to fit:



















interesting: though the AW Bug is SWB, it's longer overall than the Aurora...




























wonder how long those bumpers will last on a runner car? watch your wall shots, people... 

now i gotta wrap these bad boys up for a couple more days... 

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

hmmmmmm. 

It would appear that there were some liberties taken. Draw an imaginary line vertically along the door/quarter seam, and draw a line vertically through the rear axle. This is where things seem to go awry IMHO. Looks a little scrunched dudn'it?

It may actually be that the rear quarter window isnt long enough. Things get a little "kerflunky" around that winder! 

Thanx for the great pictures Rick.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Rick.... Did the bug sit like this out of the box or did it take a little shortening? Seems like it may be the only one in the release that doesn't need cosmetic surgery. nd

btw... Thank-You for all the pics. :thumbsup::thumbsup: At the rate my local HS gets in new cars... Release 22 will be out before I get a chance to eyeball these in person. nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> At the rate my local HS gets in new cars... Release 22 will be out before I get a chance to eyeball these in person. nd


 
At least your local guy carries them.  rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

It does look like one guy modeled the front half and another one modeled the back, uh, third. The guy who modeled the back end must have also be working on a vintage Fiat 500 at the same time.

Overall though, it looks pretty darn good. Maybe by February or so I'll have some more slotbucks to spend on the new AWs. The recent shows, Life-Like COTs, start of racing season, and Tomy MG/Clear releases have taken a toll.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

The top down photo does it for me, the Auto World bug has much better flaring and detail than the Aurora. It is a little off, but these scale cars are always a compromise.
Great pics Rick!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Bill Hall said:


> hmmmmmm.
> 
> It would appear that there were some liberties taken. Draw an imaginary line vertically along the door/quarter seam, and draw a line vertically through the rear axle. This is where things seem to go awry IMHO. Looks a little scrunched dudn'it?
> 
> ...


yes! this actually lends credence to what I was saying in the '57 thread... that the tooling for these is based on the same models as used for the diecast tooling, but shortened thru the doors to make it all fit...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

tjd241 said:


> Rick.... Did the bug sit like this out of the box or did it take a little shortening? Seems like it may be the only one in the release that doesn't need cosmetic surgery. nd
> 
> btw... Thank-You for all the pics. :thumbsup::thumbsup: At the rate my local HS gets in new cars... Release 22 will be out before I get a chance to eyeball these in person. nd


haven't touched that one. took it out of the box and sat it down for pics. (okay, I might have run it a couple laps before I put it away...  )

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

What I like is the chassis......they're the regular TO chassis minus the neo-dots. Good to see them again.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm liking this veewee... I'm glad to see they've narrowed the front tires down from them 4X4 looking front tires on the earlier releases. I agree there has been a trimming from behind the door to the back axle, but the rest of the detail makes up for it. Some proportional sacrifices must be made to fit a squared cassis in a round body.. The bug looks 10X better asthetically than the 57 cebby..

UtherJoe


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey! I got good things to say too!

While studying the pix I noted that the rocker area appears to corrected. The new bug has a correct running board! The old bugs were horrendous in this area and many were/are dinked and chipped along the lower edges, which of course led to cracks runing amok through the rest of that eggshell design. 

Granted AW is using a modern more shock resistant material compared to the plastic explosives of the past, but it will tighten things up between the fenders both aesthetically and physically. 

Looks like it's a timex...

it'll take a licken'


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Of all the currently in production vw bugs, I feel the AW realy comes close to the real race car, LOL. The fit on the chassis is excellent and so low it covers it on the sides, this one is a hit.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Of all the currently in production vw bugs, I feel the AW realy comes close to the real race car, LOL. The fit on the chassis is excellent and so low it covers it on the sides, this one is a hit.


Very true..This is usually the first flaw I look for, and I was so caught up in the other details, I blew right past that. A little more than an 1/8 inch = a foot scalewise.. There isn't 2 scale feet+ of chassis hanging out!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

oops, i almost forgot... big shout out to Chris (T-Jet Racer) for helping feed my habit... 

these things shipped instantaneously, almost like Scotty beamed them up to me... :freak:

--rick


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

It would be nice to have a comparison of AW, Aurora and Dash.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I wasn't interested in these because I bought two of the Dash Bugs but, I like the way these look. I think the long front looks cool, and I love the way the body sits on the chassis.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

oddrods said:


> It would be nice to have a comparison of AW, Aurora and Dash.


I have the Dash. If someone wants to loan me an Aurora and an AW version, I'd be happy to do a 6 month comparison study. Maybe i could get a government bailout (I mean grant) for the study...


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

ParkRNDL said:


> oops, i almost forgot... big shout out to Chris (T-Jet Racer) for helping feed my habit...
> 
> these things shipped instantaneously, almost like Scotty beamed them up to me... :freak:
> 
> --rick


Thanks Rick, Your purchase was much appreciated, and a lightning fast payment too boot!
Chris


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

One thing I do notice......The blue bugs seem to have the boogered rear bumper, while the green ones aren't so bad.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

i like that aw bug alot!nice flares from the top view!the aurora beside it looks like the fenders were squared off later with an angle grinder!i also love how it sits on the chassis!i have a corvette gs,and its the only other tjet body that didn't have a big old belly hanging down...nice fit,all round by the looks of her!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

I have been away from the slot hobby for a while now....BUT I am ecstatic to see that AW has released the VW Bug. I have several of Claus's old VW bug resin bodies....and I love those things DEARLY. Seeing AW's version I'll have to pick up a few of the bodies for my collection.

Anyone know of an Ebay store or site that has this AW release (R5) bodies in stock for a reasonable price?


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Just do a search on e-bay for 'aw slot' . That'll turn up some bugs. Also, T-jet Racer has some in the SnS section here, and give MotorCityToyz a holler.


----------

